
Ask HN: Where to find engineering consultants for very small scale engagements? - skewart
I&#x27;ve run into a challenge at work that&#x27;s in an area I know very little about - Windows, corporate networks, and web proxies.  None of the other developers on my small engineering team know a lot about this stuff either.<p>I&#x27;d love to talk with an engineer who does have experience in this area. My company would be willing to pay somewhere between a few hundred and a few thousand dollars for the time.  I&#x27;m basically just looking for a phone call or two and maybe a bit of screen sharing.<p>I think my questions are a little too open-ended for the Stack Exchange sites, or other online question and answer forums. I&#x27;m looking for general advice about best practices, plus answers to a lot of random little questions.  I feel like it&#x27;s probably mostly stuff that I could figure out on my own in a few months, but I don&#x27;t have that much time, and a conversation with an experienced dev could really help accelerate my learning.<p>Does anyone have any advice for where to find people for this kind of engagement?
======
tedyoung
Some possibilities:

* [https://hackhands.com/](https://hackhands.com/)

* [https://www.codementor.io/](https://www.codementor.io/)

* [https://clarity.fm/](https://clarity.fm/)

